# First try at Dual build deck.



## Nick (31/5/16)

Morning guys, be playing with my first dual build deck (griffin) enjoying the vape, just one question, I currently build single decks on my kangertech 0.4 at 17w and as soon as I hit the button I get instant vape but with the dual deck I get a slight delay before I get vape!! Now is this simple because I now vape at lower ohms 0.29 at 23w and the coils take that split second longer to vape the liquid..


----------



## Stosta (31/5/16)

Nick said:


> Morning guys, be playing with my first dual build deck (griffin) enjoying the vape, just one question, I currently build single decks on my kangertech 0.4 at 17w and as soon as I hit the button I get instant vape but with the dual deck I get a slight delay before I get vape!! Now is this simple because I now vape at lower ohms 0.29 at 23w and the coils take that split second longer to vape the liquid..


To quote an appaling hip-hop song... Turn up the watt!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Necropolis (31/5/16)

Stosta said:


> To quote an appaling hip-hop song... Turn up the watt!



Agreed - crank the wattage. 

Remember that the power you are sending to the coils effectively gets halved - half to each coil. 

Therefore if you are vaping @ 23w each coil is only then getting 11.5W each.


----------



## Nick (31/5/16)

I assumed this would be the answer, ok time for a new Mod....


----------



## Greyz (31/5/16)

Stosta said:


> To quote an appaling hip-hop song... Turn up the watt!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## shaunnadan (31/5/16)

you could also consider using a thinner gauge wire if your mod doesnt have more power to crank up


----------



## shaunnadan (31/5/16)

you could also consider using a thinner gauge wire if your mod doesn't have more power to crank up


----------



## Cruzz_33 (31/5/16)

What gauge and type of wire are you using ? @Nick


----------



## Nick (31/5/16)

Cruzz_33 said:


> What gauge and type of wire are you using ? @Nick


24g kanthol...


----------



## Cruzz_33 (31/5/16)

24g does require more power. 
So like @shaunnadan said give thinner gauge a go if you don't have the mod to fire it.


----------



## Nick (31/5/16)

Thanks, I will give it a whirl...... although any excuse for a new Mod...


----------



## Stosta (31/5/16)

Greyz said:


> View attachment 56003


Shows you how well I know that song hey?


----------



## Greyz (31/5/16)

Stosta said:


> Shows you how well I know that song hey?


From your touring days as the Viking Hypeman for RunDMC!

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

